# Hello



## KnotDoneYet (Nov 18, 2013)

Out of Florida with a "new to me" 2000 Catalina 36 MKII.


----------



## KnotDoneYet (Nov 18, 2013)

Trying to retire posts to get to 15 so I can PM.

10 to go.


----------



## KnotDoneYet (Nov 18, 2013)

… 9


----------



## KnotDoneYet (Nov 18, 2013)

… 8


----------



## KnotDoneYet (Nov 18, 2013)

… 7


----------



## KnotDoneYet (Nov 18, 2013)

… 6


----------



## KnotDoneYet (Nov 18, 2013)

… 5


----------



## KnotDoneYet (Nov 18, 2013)

… 4


----------



## KnotDoneYet (Nov 18, 2013)

… 3


----------



## KnotDoneYet (Nov 18, 2013)

… 2


----------



## KnotDoneYet (Nov 18, 2013)

… 1


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh no!!! your account is going to explode!! Stop now!


----------



## KnotDoneYet (Nov 18, 2013)

… 0 !!!!!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Well. Welcome. I'm always curious why people are in such a hurry to be able to PM.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

He'll tell you, but not in public.


----------



## KnotDoneYet (Nov 18, 2013)

Are we still all here? Looks like we made it and the PM is off! 

DRFerron, needed to respond to a crew post.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Congrats on your boat.. good choice.

Welcome to Sailnet...


----------



## massageatsea (Nov 11, 2013)

I love the name, knotdoneyet. Welcome


----------



## KnotDoneYet (Nov 18, 2013)

Right back at you a message at sea sounds great!!


----------

